# WE GOT A YES! AT MATCHING PANEL YIPPEE!



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

After panel was cancelled on the 1st Dec due to the snow we went to a different location on tuesday 7th and got a YES!
We then had the planning the introductions meeting at another venue and finished up 6.5 hrs later we were both shattered it was a very long day so I appoligise for not posting sooner.
Was given a lovely DVD of our new daughter she is so... beautiful we start introductions on the 4th Jan we all can't wait.
Oceania x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

What lovely news for you hunny. How many times you watched  the dvd? . Have a lovely christmas and you'll be starting intro's before you know it. X X X X


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Great news, congratulations!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Your post has made me cry. Such fantastic news.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

super fantastic news!!! its such a great feeling. enjoy every minute mummy!!!    x x x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Fantastic news 

Bop


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

you kept that quiet! 

Amazing and well done to you all

Now you can really go shopping ;0)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fab news 

Don't wear out the dvd  ]

xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Brilliant news Oceania!  Huge congrats to you.

Luv Cera


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations to the Oceania Family


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oceanina
I bet you cant wait until the new year.
I am so happy for you, what a great Christmas present
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL SO.. MUCH FOR ALL YOUR KIND MESSAGES WE ARE FEELING ELATED.
Today we heard the match had been ratified, and we went out for a meal to celebrate.
We can't wait to meet our beautiful daughter on the 4th Jan.
Good luck to everyone where ever you are in the adoption process it is an amazing journey.
Oceania x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry it is a bit late but sending you both huge congratulations on matching!


bet you can't wait for the 4th January!


so pleased for you!


love
T
xx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Love from Duckling x


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Wonderful news.

Hope you have a fab Christmas and all the best for Jan

Bop


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!   

I havent been on here for a little while, but this type of post makes it all worthwhile!!

Have a fantastic Christmas xx


----------

